# Snow Goose TV Show This week



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Check out the trailer to the snow goose show we at Migrator Valley Outfitters filmed with Waterfowl obsession!
It will be on this coming week on the sportsmen channel Tuesday 27th @ 7:30am, [email protected], and Saturday @3:30pm! It turned out great, and Im thinking it will be one of the best Snow goose shows to date!


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

J. Paul Frooty had a really good snow goose hunt on yesterday on his "Migration Nation" program. Nice small FB spread, lots of rotaries, shot about 100. Cant wait to Tivo yours, as I will be hunting snows in Delaware all next week.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

That Migration nation show was also filmed with us. you can watch it on callingducks.com if you missed it


----------



## drake17 (Mar 11, 2008)

For those of you who missed the Waterfowl Obsession program last week its on again this Saturday at 3:30 pm on the Sportsman's channel. Its honestly some of the best snow goose footage I've seen. Got to love huge groups of juvies finishing right. Good way to get pumped up for spring!!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i watched it wasnt really impressed they were taking tall shots and really not letting them work they had a few close singles and a few triples i will upload my footage from my eye cams i got a 280 and a bunch of 160+ morings on them this is all just my opinion


----------



## drake17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Greenc, 
Sweet post up the footage, im sure everybody would enjoy that. 280, wow thats a big shoot. lookung foward to your footage. thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

greenc said:


> i watched it wasnt really impressed they were taking tall shots and really not letting them work they had a few close singles and a few triples i will upload my footage from my eye cams i got a 280 and a bunch of 160+ morings on them this is all just my opinion


Man, you are one of the best snow goose hunters I have ever heard of or seen on an online forum. Your my, and many others hero. Your constant threads show casing your amazing abilities and god like snow goose hunting skills have me in awe. Why don't you have a TV show, a dvd or a cd on tape on how to kill snows?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I have seen alot of videos and shows popping up from this fall. No doubt the dakotas were the THE place to be. Seemed like everyone was knocking the crap out of them. Hell, every morning and afternoon I could see them leave the roosts and set down to feed just by watching the radar. You cant hide a million snows lol.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

hey it was just my opinion on the show and for one i dont want more guides in nodak but i cant stop it only try to suppress it if your like me you put alot of miles on and many days of scouting to get a good field but i am afraid of the future of nodak where it will be like sodak and everything is leased up by outfitters and people like me wont be able to enjoy hunting anymore


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

greenc said:


> hey it was just my opinion on the show and for one i dont want more guides in nodak but i cant stop it only try to suppress it if your like me you put alot of miles on and many days of scouting to get a good field but i am afraid of the future of nodak where it will be like sodak and everything is leased up by outfitters and people like me wont be able to enjoy hunting anymore


Waterfowl hunting is far more commercialized in Nodak than Sodak. Pheasant hunting on the other hand...what a joke.


----------

